

Google Talk for Developers - mcantelon
http://code.google.com/apis/talk/index.html

======
grandalf
When I saw this headline I thought maybe they'd introduced automatic code
formatting / syntax highlighting into the IM client. That would be huge.

(I guess someone could write that pretty easily)...

------
frognibble
This happened in late 2005.

~~~
emhc
Also, notice that they have not updated libjingle in over 2 years. They should
include some sort of statement about the status of the project. It's my
understanding that it won't even compile without work but I could be wrong
there.

------
omfut
This is such a old news. When i read the heading, was really very curious.
Anyway nothing new here. Its been such a long time since i played around with
libjingle and xmpp.

------
swolchok
I've been able to get at gchat with XMPP for ages. Where's the news?

~~~
jauco
Video chat through their xmpp extension

~~~
senko
Yes but not quite; they somewhat sidestepped Jingle standardisation process
and extended then-current standard to suit their use case. They also primarily
use(d) H.264/SVC which doesn't have readily usable free/open implementations.
(more at my rant & google/xmpp dev comments here: [http://senko.net/gmail-
videochat-the-good-the-bad-and-the-ug...](http://senko.net/gmail-videochat-
the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly/))

The good news is that since that announcement Google have been working with
3rd party devs to enable interoperability.

So (AFAIK) nowadays H.264/AVC should be working and there are implementations
(Telepathy/Farsight that I know of, possibly others) that have experimental
video interop with GTalk.

EDIT: the original "NIHd Jingle" comment is a bit too harsh (as the drafts of
Jingle spec were changing very rapidly at the time), edited for clarity.

~~~
frognibble
Their implementation of all things Jingle came in advance of any
specification, so it's not fair to call it NIH. See this comment for more
info: [http://senko.net/gmail-videochat-the-good-the-bad-and-the-
ug...](http://senko.net/gmail-videochat-the-good-the-bad-and-the-
ugly/#comment-840)

~~~
car
Considering that Google basically reinvented SIP using Jabber, I think calling
it NIH syndrome is more then fair.

Google needed a robust and open IM protocol, which SIP wasn't in 2004/5. So
they picked Jabber/XMPP and then bolted media signaling onto it (which is
patterned after SIP).

They should really support SIP by now. But it's pretty clear at this point,
that they are not a player in the telco space.

~~~
sho
So as someone mooting the idea of writing a toy IM/comms server for me and my
friends, would you recommend going with SIP over, say, XMPP?

Since you seem to know what you're talking about, unlike myself : D

~~~
emhc
For IM, XMPP would be a wise choice. SIP could be be used as part of your
voice/video solution but they are different things and as such you wouldn't
choose one over the other unless you were choosing IM over voice/video.

Google chose XMPP and developed Jingle as an extension to allow for
voice/video.

You could just build your setup on Google's services and take advantage of
Google Apps for your domain.

~~~
sho
Thanks for the reply. I'd want to offer both voice and IM - I actually didn't
know SIP could do IM but a comment above made me realise it does.

Guess I'll have to check them both out more. I'd actually started a bit with
XMPP but honestly I really don't like it, so was kind of hoping SIP could fit
the bill .. more research needed : D

~~~
car
I'm not sure if you'll read this, since it's been so long, but here goes.

Depending on what you plan to do, if you want to be 'standards compliant', I'd
look into SIP, and it's IM extension called SIMPLE.

What's interesting here is, that the 3GPP body - defining the telco standards
of the future - has chosen SIP as it's signalling protocol for media sessions
(voice + video), but also for IM. In addition there is a 'network address
book' (= server side contact list) standard based on XCAP.

All of the above are part of what's called IMS, the IP based communications
infrastructure for future telco networks.

A good library for SIP client development is PJSIP.

If you are just in need of a good IM infrastructure, XMPP/Jabber seems to be
better suited.

